# Problem mit der Migration von Wallet

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich habe die Migration von Kde4 zu Plasma so weit vollzogen. Allerdings bekommen ich die Migration von Kwallet 4 zu 5 nicht hin. Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen. 

kwalletd4 gestartet

kwalletd5 gestartet

Migrationsagent wird automatisch gestartet. 

Passwortabfrage poppt auf.

Passwort für Wallet wird nicht akzeptiert.   :Sad: 

Installiert sind: 

kde-apps/kwalletd-15.12.3

kde-apps/kwalletmanager-15.04.3

kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.18.0

kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.6.2-r1

kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.12.3 (oldwallet pam)

Irgendwelche Vorschläge was da nicht stimmt?

Danke

----------

## tazinblack

Bist Du da schon weitergekommen?

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich immer nach dem Anmelden mehrere Passwortabfragen bekomme.

Einmal wie es für mich aussieht vom neuen, dann vom Migrationsassistent und irgendwie noch mal vom neuen?!?

Es kommt kein Fehler wenn ich in alle mein Passwort eingebe, aber beim nächsten Anmelden geht das Gleiche von vorne los.

----------

## deranonyme

Ich hab mit dem Walletmanager bis jetzt auch keine Lösung gefunden. Der "alte" funktioniert, hat auch Verbindung zum Walletmanager (ich vermute dem neuen) Aber dort bekomme ich immer einen Fehler bei der Passwortabfrage.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, der kwallet-Migrationsassistent funktionierte hier zZt auch nicht :-/

(Auf einem anderen Rechner/System tat er das vor gut einem Jahr noch, ka warum er das nun nicht mehr mach).

Nungut, hab mir den neuen kwallet nun selbst via kwalletmanager5 eingerichtet (das funktionierte fein).

Damit  der Kwallet-Migrationsassistent nicht bei jedem Login erneut gestartet wird hilft ein Eintrag in der

~/.config/kwalletrc 

```
[Migration]

alreadyMigrated=true
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich immer nach dem Anmelden mehrere Passwortabfragen bekomme.
> 
> Einmal wie es für mich aussieht vom neuen, dann vom Migrationsassistent und irgendwie noch mal vom neuen?!?
> 
> Es kommt kein Fehler wenn ich in alle mein Passwort eingebe, aber beim nächsten Anmelden geht das Gleiche von vorne los.

 

Wenn dein Passwort für kwallet das selbe ist, wie das welches du für deinen User verwendest, dann sollte das eigentlich automatisch via PAM funktionieren.

Sprich, damit die Kwallet Passwortabfrage nicht immer wieder kommt muss das Kwallet-Passwort das selbe sein wie das für deinen User-Login.

----------

## firefly

Bei mir hat es auch nicht funktioniert die automatische migration.

Am schluss habe ich über den kde4 kwalletmanager die entsprechenden wallets exportiert (AFAIK als XML) und diese dann in kwallet:5 über den kwalletmanager:5 importiert.

----------

## tazinblack

Im Angebot:

```
eix kwallet

* kde-apps/kwalletd

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (4) 4.14.3-r2(4/4.14)^t 15.08.3(4/15.08)^t 15.12.3(4/15.12)^t ~16.04.1(4/16.04)^t

       {aqua debug gpg}

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           KDE Password Server

* kde-apps/kwalletd-pam

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (4) 5.5.5

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           KWallet PAM module to not enter password again

[I] kde-apps/kwalletmanager

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (4)    4.14.3(4/4.14) 15.04.3(4/15.04) ~15.04.3-r1(4/15.04)

     (5)    15.12.3 ~16.04.1

       {aqua debug doc +handbook minimal}

     Installierte Versionen: 15.12.3(5)(20:13:47 28.05.2016)(handbook -debug -doc)

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           KDE Wallet management tool

* kde-apps/signon-kwallet-extension

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) ~15.12.3 ~16.04.1

       {debug}

     Startseite:             https://01.org/gsso/

     Beschreibung:           KWallet extension for signond

[I] kde-frameworks/kwallet

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.21.0(5/5.21) ~5.22.0(5/5.22)

       {debug doc gpg +man test}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.21.0(5)(19:48:51 28.05.2016)(man -debug -doc -gpg -test)

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           Framework providing desktop-wide storage for passwords

[I] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.6.4-r1

       {debug +oldwallet}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.6.4-r1(5)(18:00:24 28.05.2016)(oldwallet -debug)

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           KWallet PAM module to not enter password again

6 Treffer

```

Ich finde es doch etwas verwirrend:

```
* kde-apps/kwalletd-pam

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (4) 5.5.5

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           KWallet PAM module to not enter password again

```

Wie kann denn Version 5 Version 4 sein ???

Und hier:

```
 (4)    4.14.3(4/4.14) 15.04.3(4/15.04) ~15.04.3-r1(4/15.04)
```

Hier ist 15.04.3-r1(4/15.04) Version 4

aber 

```
(5)    15.12.3 ~16.04.1
```

und hier ist dann Version 15.12.3 Version 5?

Also vielleicht werde ich jetzt einfach alt, aber schön durchgängig und übersichtlich ist was anderes.

Und ich glaube da fängt schon der Fisch an zu stinken.

Aber im Prinzip soll es halt tun und portage den Rest machen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [I] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam
> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber im Prinzip soll es halt tun und portage den Rest machen. :-)

 

Das kde-plasma/kwallet-pam Paket macht bei der Installation auch ein paar Checks, und gibt hilfreiche Info nach dem mergen aus.

Installiere das kde-plasma/kwallet-pam Paket bitte noch mal (das baut sehr schnell), und schau dir die Ausgabe an :)

----------

## tazinblack

```
* This package enables auto-unlocking of kde-frameworks/kwallet:5.

 * You have also selected support for legacy kde-apps/kwalletd:4.

 * List of things to make it work:

 * 1.  Use standard blowfish encryption instead of GPG

 * 2.  Use same password for login and kwallet

 * 3.  A display manager with support for PAM

 * 4.a Have the following lines in the display manager's pam.d file:

 *     -auth        optional        pam_kwallet5.so

 *     -session     optional        pam_kwallet5.so auto_start

 *     -auth        optional        pam_kwallet.so kdehome=.kde4

 *     -session     optional        pam_kwallet.so

 * 4.b Checking installed DMs...

 *     SDDM - /etc/pam.d/sddm ...GOOD

```

1: ?

2: hab ich 

3: mein sddm hat das use flag "pam"

4a:

```
cat /etc/pam.d/sddm

#%PAM-1.0

auth            include         system-login

account         include         system-login

password        include         system-login

session         include         system-login

-auth           optional        pam_kwallet.so kdehome=.kde4

-auth           optional        pam_kwallet5.so

-session        optional        pam_kwallet.so

-session        optional        pam_kwallet5.so auto_start

```

4b: ist wohl auch ok

Das habe ich übrigens auch

```
[Migration]

alreadyMigrated=true
```

----------

## toralf

Also meine Migration war ganz einfach - ich mußte beim neuen KWallet einfach nur noch mal alle meine Kennwörter eingeben, schon gings :-/

----------

